# Now Testing TOPIFY for DBSTalk Mobile APP



## David Bott

Today we started to work with TOPIFY for the testing of their mobile app on the IP.Board platform. I know some of the team producing the app from other projects I have worked with them on. Great team and hope this app will grow into itself.

At this time, it surely is not as polished as the other apps that have been around for some time. So you will find missing items you may be used to. They are looking for bugs and also feature suggestions that will help the app to grow. I am proud that DBSTalk was was asked to take part.

This app is now ready for us to test with here and is open to both iOS and Android devices. Just search for TOPIFY in the app stores and install. You can then find the DBSTalk site within the app to connect to forum and start using it.

Please be so kind use this thread to talk about the product and offer feedback and support. When reporting bugs, it would be good to please note items such as...

Phone Manufacturer
Phone Model
OS version
Issue

Please remember...this is a work in progress, so please reserve reviewing the app within the stores until a later time.

Please note...You will need a free TOPIFY account or to login though a number of other services in order to then log into DBSTalk. Without an account, you can just read the site. The use of the account is that it will store the forums you may visit and your settings. This is separate then your DBSTalk as the app is not dedicated to just this site.

Thanks all! Now lets show these guys how great DBSTalk is as a testing group!


----------



## David Bott

HTC
Thunderbolt
Android 4.1

When viewing a thread, the font format tags show up. Example...In the announcement post about this new beta, the font was colored for the title. In the app, it shows up as...


Code:


[color=#0000ff]DBSTalk Selected to test...[/color]


----------



## dpeters11

I can't seem to figure out how to get it to work on an iPad running iOS 7.0.2. I see parts of tips screens, but not the whole thing, and no UI. They are just on the right side of the screen.


----------



## The Pun

dpeters11 said:


> I can't seem to figure out how to get it to work on an iPad running iOS 7.0.2. I see parts of tips screens, but not the whole thing, and no UI. They are just on the right side of the screen.


Hello dpeters11, we have implemented some updates tot he iOS7 app for the iPad which should be available in the App store by mid next week.

Thanks for the feedback and feel free to contact me with any other feedback, questions, or concerns.


----------



## Sixto

Interesting ... hopefully anonymous mode works with Topify ...


----------



## dpeters11

The Pun said:


> Hello dpeters11, we have implemented some updates tot he iOS7 app for the iPad which should be available in the App store by mid next week.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback and feel free to contact me with any other feedback, questions, or concerns.


Thanks. I'll revisit it once Apple approves that update.


----------



## Sixto

5S iOS7 can't login to DBSTalk.

Enter userid and password, blinks, then displays login screen again.


----------



## p010ne

Sixto said:


> 5S iOS7 can't login to DBSTalk.
> 
> Enter userid and password, blinks, then displays login screen again.


 :bang Same thing happens for me on iPod touch @ iOS 6.1.3 and Motorola Xoom Wifi @ android 4.1.2 ( :righton: curious that satelliteguys forums works GRAND in the apps!)?


----------



## n0qcu

Sixto said:


> 5S iOS7 can't login to DBSTalk.
> 
> Enter userid and password, blinks, then displays login screen again.


Same here and also the topify screen doesn't fit the screen of the device it is several times larger.


----------



## BubblePuppy

NoteII running Clean Rom 5. Can't log in, same as above posters. After a few unsuccessful attempts I was locked out for 15 minutes.


----------



## cmyers

I have been using Topify at the other site for a few months, but I am unable to log in here using it.

Thanks for giving us more mobile options!


----------



## peds48

Same here. logging in takes back to the log in screen. wash, rinse & repeat


----------



## The Pun

Hello all,

Thank you for the feedback! :up:

We are looking into the login issue and I will keep you posted once the development team has a fix.


----------



## David Bott

Thanks Guys,...Login Bug found. It has to do with passwords and the conversion we did back in April. It is being addressed and I hope to have a new plugin to install later this afternoon.

I will post when I have applied the new update so we can try again.

Again...Thanks for the reports!


----------



## David Bott

Ok...Update now installed, please be so kind to try to login to use DBSTalk again.

Thank you.


----------



## Tester

Testing tester

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## p010ne

Satelliteguys still works Grand but dbstalk Topify is no go on login for both android Xoom Wifi and iOS iPod touch! Tapatalk dbstalk is go for android Xoom wifi but for iOS iPod touch just get avatar and unable to access any forum!
Maybe you can copy the now working Tapatalk dbstalk code?


----------



## woj027

David Bott said:


> Ok...Update now installed, please be so kind to try to login to use DBSTalk again.
> 
> Thank you.


is this in reference to the Topify app and DBSTalk? or the DBS talk app?


----------



## David Bott

This is a TOPIFY thread...so The Topify App that can be used to access DBSTalk.


----------



## dpeters11

Once the new Topify version is approved, I'll start testing it.


----------



## David Bott

dpeters11 said:


> Once the new Topify version is approved, I'll start testing it.


Not aware of a new one. I updated the plugin here on the site.


----------



## Sixto

same issue. can't log in.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Samsung
Note2 
Clean Rom 5 
Logging in I can type in my user name but when trying to type my password nothing happens. I switched to several keyboards, still nothing. 
I'm going to uninstall and reinstall to see if that works.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Uninstalled app, rebooted Note2, reinstalled app. Same login issue, after typing in my user name I'm unable to type in my password. 
I'll have to agree with the majority of the reviews/reviewers in the Play Store.


----------



## JackIT

p010ne said:


> Satelliteguys still works Grand but dbstalk Topify is no go on login for both android Xoom Wifi and iOS iPod touch!


Have you tried logging in within the past day? What happens when you attempt to log in?


----------



## JackIT

Sixto said:


> same issue. can't log in.


can you give it another try. please let me know if you receive any error message


----------



## JackIT

BubblePuppy said:


> Uninstalled app, rebooted Note2, reinstalled app. Same login issue, after typing in my user name I'm unable to type in my password.
> I'll have to agree with the majority of the reviews/reviewers in the Play Store.


unfortunately, we have a known issue with input/typing on the Note2

We'll have to pick up a Note2 and troubleshoot.


----------



## peds48

same here just tried to log in to DBSTalk in Topify no go. no error message. put user name and password press log in, the screen comes back with the log in button. this is using an iPhone 5s


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## JackIT

peds48 said:


> same here just tried to log in to DBSTalk in Topify no go. no error message. put user name and password press log in, the screen comes back with the log in button. this is using an iPhone 5s
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


thanks for the update, we'll do a migration from vB to IP.Board on our test server to test the issue further.


----------



## Laxguy

Is this iPhone only?


----------



## peds48

Is this iPhone only?
at least on iOS, yes dont know about Android


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## JackIT

peds48 said:


> Is this iPhone only?
> 
> 
> 
> at least on iOS, yes dont know about Android
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk
Click to expand...

It's available in the google play store for android.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.topify.app.live

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## p010ne

Can you not copy/adapt the working Tapatalk dbstalk android code which works now? Topify is NOGO!


----------



## BubblePuppy

unfortunately, we have a known issue with input/typing on the Note2

We'll have to pick up a Note2 and troubleshoot.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## JackIT

Sorry guys, can you give it one more try, on the log in issue.

We did a vB 3.8 to IPB 3.4 conversion on our servers and we were able to reproduce the issue and then fix it.

David has updated the files on this site, so hopefully we should be good to go.


----------



## David Bott

p010ne said:


> Can you not copy/adapt the working Tapatalk dbstalk android code which works now? Topify is NOGO!


This is a TOTALLY different program (app). So, nope. As far as a NOGO it was clearly mentioned that we are beta testing it for use on this forum system. You can feel free to wait until we are done testing if you wish.


----------



## Sixto

Can log in now ... 5S iOS 7.0.2 worked.

Same as Tapatalk, you lose anonymous after you login.

Hmmm, wonder what you click on to go to first unread post in a thread.


----------



## p010ne

I am able to login both Android & iOS but no cutting edge?

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## David Bott

Note to Jack..."Cutting Edge" is a private forum area. So it seems that you need to look into how you are handling group permissions as it is usually added as a secondary group in this case.


----------



## p010ne

IOS & android login now ok, but no cutting edge access?

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## JackIT

David Bott said:


> Note to Jack..."Cutting Edge" is a private forum area. So it seems that you need to look into how you are handling group permissions as it is usually added as a secondary group in this case.


I think we've found the issue, we're working on it and should have an update shortly.


----------



## David Bott

*NOTICE*:

At this time I have DEACTIVATED the Topify plugin to check into another issues we have been seeing with duplicate posts being made. Sometimes other plugins can make for issues and thus looking for the cause.

I will post when we have restarted the beta testing of Topify.


----------



## Laxguy

David-

I've seen a lot of duplicates that seemed to not be caused by Topify, and it seems that the server is blocked for incoming posts, and so the sender hits Post again, and a duplicate is created. At least that's how it seemed with me a few times in the past 3-4 days. Now, if those instances are all replies to posts sent from Topify, then bets are off.


----------



## Sixto

Yep, I got some weird message with a post last night, and "topify" was in the error message. I didn't resubmit, first looked to see if the post worked, and it did.


----------



## David Bott

Laxguy said:


> David-
> 
> I've seen a lot of duplicates that seemed to not be caused by Topify, and it seems that the server is blocked for incoming posts, and so the sender hits Post again, and a duplicate is created. At least that's how it seemed with me a few times in the past 3-4 days. Now, if those instances are all replies to posts sent from Topify, then bets are off.


Hi...

Not that the duplicate posts are made from within the Topify app itself, but that the programs site "plugin" that I needed to add to the sites code could maybe be interfering somehow. Right now it is only as guess as not many changes have been made to the site in some time. As such, I turned off Topify to see if the dup issue goes away. If it does, great, and I alert the Topify programmers as to the issue made by the plugin. If not, then I need to look elsewhere.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## David Bott

Sixto said:


> Yep, I got some weird message with a post last night, and "topify" was in the error message. I didn't resubmit, first looked to see if the post worked, and it did.


Hi...Thanks. Wish I had the error though.  Right now Topify is still OFF in hopes to see if the dups stop. Again though...still not sure it is even the plugin...but have to start somewhere. So far, from when I turned it off, I have not had a lock when posting.


----------



## Laxguy

I take it you can see the posting method? Some sort of sniffing as it were.


----------



## David Bott

Laxguy said:


> I take it you can see the posting method? Some sort of sniffing as it were.


Hi...If you mean me. Nope. I am just waiting to see if we get more reports or dup posts and making posts myself.


----------



## David Bott

OK, no more DUP reports, I am going to turn back on Topify and see if it start again. Please let me know.


----------



## David Bott

Topify app plugin now turned off again as it seems that it is likely that it is the cause of duplicate posts as reported in this thread...

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/208408-click-post-nothing-happens-click-again-nothing-happens-oops-two-posts/


----------



## David Bott

Topify App now re-enabled. Please be so kind to resume testing.

Thank you.


----------



## p010ne

Cutting edge only has 9 topics, no sticky!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## JackIT

The stickies are include in the 9 topics. They're labeled "sticky"

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## JackIT

p010ne said:


> Cutting edge only has 9 topics, no sticky!
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## p010ne

Your implementation is worthless then since you do not provide access to the two additional forums of the tapatalk version (announcements, issues)!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## David Bott

"Your implementation is worthless then "

Rather than being just directly negative, it might help if you advised the way you think it should be handled. Remember, this is a BETA. As such, we are looking for items that may be missing or not implemented. Also remember, they might not have the access you have as they more than likely are not cutting edge members and this would not know if something was missing.

Jack, in this case, I think he is referring to special permission forums. Cutting Edge is an added sub group to an account. You can add the group to your test accounts and personal accounts here... http://www.dbstalk.com/store/

Thank you.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

David Bott said:


> "Your implementation is worthless then "
> 
> Rather than being just directly negative, it might help if you advised the way you think it should be handled. Remember, this is a BETA. As such, we are looking for items that may be missing or not implemented. Also remember, they might not have the access you have as they more than likely are not cutting edge members and this would not know if something was missing.
> 
> Jack, in this case, I think he is referring to special permission forums. Cutting Edge is an added sub group to an account. You can add the group to your test accounts and personal accounts here... http://www.dbstalk.com/store/
> 
> Thank you.


I agree with David, please remember that Topify is in BETA and we need to treat it like our other BETA programs. If you find problems or issues they should be reported with as much detail as possible so the developers can fix them.

It is always best to keep issues to the point and without added negativity.


----------



## p010ne

This post says they found the problem?


----------



## David Bott

Yes, of not being able to see that forum section at all...not what is in the section which is not what you may be reporting I think.

Thanks


----------



## JackIT

p010ne said:


> Your implementation is worthless then since you do not provide access to the two additional forums of the tapatalk version (announcements, issues)!
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


Thanks for reporting this. We've found the issue and should have a fix shortly


----------



## dpeters11

Are there any plans for an HD version for iPad?


----------



## David Bott

TOPIFY again turned off at this time due to PREVIEW new THREAD error introduced.

Jack...With the hook ON, if you go to start a new thread and click on PREVIEW, it tosses a database error.


----------

